
Ask HN: Would buying dead YC companies be possible and worth it? - mchannon
Every demo day I see a few wallflowers that look like the runts of the litter. Maybe the team wouldn&#x27;t take advice, didn&#x27;t work hard, or fought amongst themselves.<p>Everyone looks at YC&#x27;s success stories, but would it ever be worthwhile to acquire up a YC carcass for $1000, none of the original founding team, and buy your way in to the YC network?<p>(Yes, I could always apply to YC, but getting in is like getting your straight-B&#x27;s nonathletic non legacy kid into Stanford: possible in theory but not even worth attempting given the odds).
======
keiferski
You would be better served spending that time and money building your own
project and applying to YC.

------
sillyguy123
For 1000 dollars you are unlikely to get the assets / IP unless the company
has a lot of debt

~~~
cm2012
Eh, lots of projects are otherwise abandoned.

------
cvaidya1986
Only one way to find out.

~~~
mromanuk
Yeah, make an offer for every dead company, and let’s see

